
Trident Gum Turns Fan Tweets into Full-Page USA Today Ad - chaostheory
http://mashable.com/2009/12/18/trident-layers-twitter-ad/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Mashable+%28Mashable%29
======
hugh_
Is it just me, or does that page break everyone else's "back" button?

Anyway, not much of interest here. Ad company exploits new-ish social
phenomenon, gets free publicity from media outlets looking for something to
write about new-ish social phenomenon, world shrugs and moves on to the next
thing.

~~~
kierank
It's the facebook overlay I think.

